# Copperhead



## Clayton's Caprines (Aug 18, 2011)

i am watching the boer goat sale from texas on DVAuction on the internet and they are always calling "exposed to Copperhead" pretty much what i am asking is what is so special about copperhead? onder:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Bon Joli & Lazy S-T combined efforts to do 2 flushes that would create spots and conformation! Out of those 2 flushes they got "copperhead" from one, he sold as lot #41 and "Sir Spotalot"... who has not sold yet... anyways, I'll add more later still watching sale, however there has been alot of talk about spotsalot & copperhead having the ability to take lead in spotted boers!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Spotsalot is about to sell as lot # 75


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Spots in Boers are pretty new, with there only being one spotted ennobled Boer buck with ABGA that I know of. Copperhead and Sir Spotsalot are two really nice spotted Boer Bucks. For people looking for spotted bucks with great genetics and conformation these bucks could really be an asset to their herd. One sold for 9500 and the other sold for 8250 but the new owners shouldn't have any problem making their money back.

So far the prices have been lower on the does than what I would expect. Especially after seeing yesterdays sale. Most of the does today have been just as nice if not nicer than yesterday and sold for less.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :greengrin: yep...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I've heard of some of these names anyway. Not that it's helping
the prices any.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Those "Outback" bred red bucks are cute.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

That Lazy S-T Outback Jack might be a pretty good buck.


----------

